# Boot Manager stuck on Mounting img's



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I got through all the previous steps but its been on mounting img's for a good 10 minutes now not sure if it is supposed to take that long?


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mine does the same, then it will eventually reboot. If I try again it seems to load then reboots again and shows nothing in slot. Glad I'm not the only one with this issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess I will let it run when I am sleeping I must have gave it almost an hour to install the whole ROM and then I had to end it as I had to use the phone and its way to slow when its installing


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I have no idea what i am doing with boot manager. i have had some ROM's installed in the slots, but never had a successfull boot. tried loading ICS in one of the slots yesterday, and tried booting into it, and it froze on the splash screen. had to restore a nandroid.

is there a full fledged tutorial online somewhere on how to use it, when to wipe, what to install where, ect ?


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you go into the market and type in the boot manager app there is a video explaining how to use it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't used it lately but, I've had consistent success with it (as have others who've tried this) by NOT letting my phone sleep during any sort of flashing. Either sit there and make sure the screen doesn't go off or set it so it won't. Either way, you'll probably see positive results.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

I encountered these same problems after I flashed the latest 605.9 update. So I have got things to work decent if I'm installing while using the 605.9 update. Also I am using Imo's kernel on 605.9 overclocked an extreme mode. I havent had one working install while using SkyRaider 1.3 for the install. So I have restored a nandroid of the 605.9 to a slot an have Skyraider on the phone slot.now.


----------

